# Mail, les signatures disparaissent après fermeture



## gvallverdu (27 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
Je suis sous os 10.11 avec un mac book pro tout neuf (une semaine). J'ai configuré Mail comme client email. Mon problème c'est que lorsque je quitte mail et que je le réouvre les ou la signatures ont disparus dans préférences -> Signatures.
Y a t il un moyen de résoudre ce problème ?
Merci


----------



## dhartex (7 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 
Visiblement le problème revient régulièrement.
Pour les prochains, une solution qui a fonctionné sous El Capitan pour moi:


1- Quitter Mail
2- Aller dans Preferences Système -> iCloud -> iCloud Drive -> Options... -> décocher la case Mail
3- Réouvrir Mail
4- Créer / Modifier la signature
5- Quitter Mail pour sauvegarder les changements
6- Réouvrir Mail pour vérifier que la signature est toujours là / puis quitter à nouveau
7- Preferences Système -> iCloud -> iCloud Drive -> Options... -> cocher la case Mail
8- Réouvrir Mail, et la signature devrait toujours être là.

Attention, il faut décocher la case Mail au niveau de iCloudDrive (Preferences Système -> iCloud -> iCloud Drive -> Options), et pas au niveau de la fenêtre iCloud (Preferences Système -> iCloud).


----------



## iemsou (19 Septembre 2020)

dhartex a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Visiblement le problème revient régulièrement.
> Pour les prochains, une solution qui a fonctionné sous El Capitan pour moi:
> 
> ...



Bonjour dhartex,

Cette solution a marché pour moi !
Miracle !

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Zybbby (16 Novembre 2022)

en novembre 2022, cette solution marche toujours ! Merci beaucoup
Pour google je réitère le problème. Perte de la signature mail dans mail pour Mac à chaque redémarrage du programme ou du Mac
Mac OS Monterey. MacStudio M1 Max.


----------

